# Feta Culture Set Time



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I made a batch of feta cheese for the first time in a long time yesterday. The milk came from does that freshened 6 wks, 4 wks, and 2 wks ago. Culture in set for 45 minutes, then lipase and renet...waited 30 minutes, nothing, 45 minutes a little curdly, 70 minutes I cut it and let it set. I could see the whey kinda seeping so stirred it for 20 minutes and poured into cheese cloth. Why did it take so long to set? I'm hoping it came out good There is nothing worse for me than wasting 6 quarts of milk on one of my jacked up cheese projects :crazy


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

That sounds like a rennet or culture issue; one of them is old. I would get new culture and try again. You will have to deduce it, if it happens again, then replace the rennet, continuing it would be the milk. I am making feta just fine with milk from does in similar stages of lactation.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Should be ready to cut in 45 - 50 min if all is good. What's your ambient room temp?


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

DVI culture will not cause a rapid enough pH drop in 45 mins to make that drastic of a set time difference. It's most likely your rennet. Use more, it's weakened with time.


----------

